# Roma 240



## Trakkajack (28 Jan 2021)

I’m new to all this so am busy researching, reading the George Farmer book AMA watching utube videos. I’m thinking of getting the Fluval Roma 240 as it is predrilled for the external filter and has led lights.
I thought for a newby it would be a good place to start as I am not technical at all.
Is this a good starting point?
I want to acquascape by the way ....


----------



## Siege (28 Jan 2021)

What about a smaller open top tank? much better for scaping.

The predrilled tank comes with issues of its own, in that it is hard to change the filter and you are stuck with the Fluval light.

Spoken to lots of people who buy a similar set up and then regret it a year later.

A lot depends on budget but give it some thought. Perhaps post a full list of the hardware that you plan to buy And type of scape that you like. That’ll save you time and money in the long run.😃


----------



## John q (28 Jan 2021)

Hi, if you're after a decent quality, value for money set up then I'd say go for it, you'll struggle to get all the bits seperate for that kind of money. 
If you're planning on going higher tech then I'd say no, the 307 filter isn't up to the job (I've a 407 and it still isn't enough) the lights are ok but not enough if you're planning co2 and the position of the outlet makes it difficult to provide measured, even flow around the tank.

For a fish tank with plants that looks nice fantastic, for a serious aquascaping set up give it a miss.

Cheers.


----------



## The grumpy one (28 Jan 2021)

Hi and welcome. I am getting back into aquariums after quite a few years.
I have been looking at tanks and I am tempted to go for something like these: 
AquaNano (aquaone.co.uk). I like the idea of the filter being incorporated as part of the tank. 
Also I like these:
Shaker - Fluval UK (fluvalaquatics.com) 
or these 
JUWEL Aquarium | Rio 240 LED | purchase online (juwel-aquarium.co.uk) 

I still keep coming back to the Fluval roma's because they come with Bluetooth controlled LED lighting. But I too don't like the issues with the in/out to the filter, through the bottom of the tank, as Siege said.

I am moving towards a much smaller tank, 50 to 100l. It will be cheaper and if I do get back into this aqua thingy, I can still use the smaller tank as a nursery/hospital/plant growing/isolation tank. If not then it is only a small tank and I could always give it to one of the younger members of the family.

Hope that my ramblings help you to decide what will work for you.


----------



## Trakkajack (30 Jan 2021)

Just saw the replies thank you. At the moment I’m only planning on getting this one tank and yes I want to acquascape but as I’m a total newbie I don’t as yet know really about filters, lights, hardware etc and am watching the utube videos and reading to learn more before I take the plunge. That’s why the complete set up with external filter appeals to me and this tank is the only one I can see that comes with that. I am very open to suggestions and advice and the thought of a smaller tank initially to learn from is actually a very good idea. If I knew how to connect an external filter that might be the way to go. At the moment figuring out water changes and how to get the water out then in and not flood the place is keeping me awake at night also how to get the incoming water the right temperature so additional things to think of are being put on the back burner ha ha


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jan 2021)

Take a look at the Tutorial section all the info you need to get started on the right track is there.
In the meantime, I agree with what Steve @Siege said above.
Either way, take your time and continue to do your research, but don't overthink the finer details


----------



## Kezzab (30 Jan 2021)

Definitely if you are more drawn to the aquascaping than the fishkeeping then go for a smaller tank, maybe a 2 foot.

Loads cheaper to run, cheaper to fill with plants, cheaper to replace all of said plants when they die on your first attempt, quicker to maintain.

Look out on the for sale section on the forum, people sell complete set ups for very reasonable prices.


----------



## alto (30 Jan 2021)

Any shop that has display tanks running is usually happy to go through the details with you 
A 60P (60cm x 30cm x 36cm(h)) is really a wonderful aquarium size to begin with aquascaping - its dimensions were chosen by Takashi Amano for aesthetic perception (though any aquarium can be aquascaped, this one is much easier to achieve a satisfying result) 
It’s a decent size for various fish species, and also a reasonable size to scape and rescape re investing in various hardscape materials, and new plant choices 
There are quite a few suitable light and filter choices (ranging from economic to dear)
There are numerous outstanding scapes shown in detailed YouTube videos 

The Roma 240 is a tank I’d select more for fishkeeping (maybe - most fish actually prefer a larger footprint tank rather than a taller tank) rather than aquascaping


----------



## alto (30 Jan 2021)

Kezzab said:


> Look out on the for sale section on the forum, people sell complete set ups for very reasonable prices.


Not sure if 25 post minimum is still required to see this forum?


----------



## Trakkajack (30 Jan 2021)

Thank you. I do want to try the acquascaping but definitely want the fish to have a great environment; which is why I wanted a larger tank - I think it’s going to maybe be just a choice I arrive at after hopefully chatting to my local shop (much easier when no lockdown!)  just trying to find the links re water changes - I will get there but technology is not my friend ha ha


----------



## alto (30 Jan 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> just trying to find the links re water changes -


This one maybe


----------



## alto (30 Jan 2021)

Thomas at Big Als has a series of how to videos that are excellent- not sure how many are still available 

(in case link doesn’t work, I just went to Big Als YouTube Ch and used Eheim as the search function)


			https://m.youtube.com/c/BigAlsVOD/search?query=Eheim&disable_polymer=true&itct=CAcQuy8YACITCPPf1MPqw-4CFYq-xAodTtsKMw%3D%3D


----------



## Paul Kettless (30 Jan 2021)

Hi,

Some very good advice already given to you by some of the more experienced members on here.  My thoughts for you, and maybe to try and help you not make the same mistakes as I have.

I'm not a new fish keeper, far from it, but I am too aquascaping and I'm also in the organising phase of a new 200l set up.  As others have said its a different approach when considering scaping, and I have already made impulsive purchases and have buyers regret.  I agree that the Roma 240 is a lovely aquarium more suited to keeping fish with a splattering of easy plants.  If that's your thing, then great.  However, if you maybe want your equipment to expand with your hobby as you move forward, then you will soon be wanting to replace your aquarium or equipment. Therefore, you could end up buying twice, and find that it is difficult to adapt the equipment to something that was purpose built in a certain way.

You mentioned you have a local shop and thats great I am all for supporting local businesses, but my advice is to step back and ask yourself are they a shop that supply fish with a few bits of hardscape littered around, or do they really know there stuff on how to keep plants in harmony with fish. I say this, as the advice you will be given from one shop will reflect on there background and knowledge, and most probably be full of personal opinions.  Just because they own or work in a shop doesnt mean they actually know anymore than you do on certain subject.  For example the last time I bought some fish from our local P@H store, the member of staff couldnt even sex guppies and told me that I would get a mix of whatever they plucked out. I also have a shop near me that are still instructing there customers the same as they did 20 years ago on keeping fish tanks and selling non aquatic plants for our aquariums.  They have more novelty statues on sale than hardscape, to me it speaks volumes.

This site is in some ways more dedicated to keeping plants, the fish are somewhat secondary in most cases (obviously not to the detriment of the health and wellbeing of the stock)  Therefore, you will get some very good food for thought here, and the guys will def help you think outside of the box a little.

I hope this helps you with your decision making, whatever route you choose.

Regards
Paul

I personally chose the Evolution Aqua 900 which again was built for aquascaping in mind, there are many others to choose though.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jan 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> chatting to my local shop


Just a word of caution there are some great bricks and mortar shops out there but most are a mine of misinformation. 
Best advice is to talk to one of our sponsors. I'd give Steve @Siege or Dave a ring at Aquarium Gardens. 
You are guaranteed to get the best possible advice, and service 








						Aquarium Gardens
					

Aquarium Plants and Planted Aquarium Supplies UK. Buy live aquatic plants online, algae free & shrimp safe guaranteed, high European quality, suitable for tropical and cold-water fish tanks.




					www.aquariumgardens.co.uk


----------



## Paul Kettless (30 Jan 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Just a word of caution there are some great bricks and mortar shops out there but most are a mine of misinformation.
> Best advice is to talk to one of our sponsors. I'd give Steve @Siege or Dave a ring at Aquarium Gardens.
> You are guaranteed to get the best possible advice, and service
> 
> ...


Second that Tim, and not pushy in anyway either.


----------



## John q (30 Jan 2021)

Hi, loads and loads of brilliant advice here and I'd just like to second the advice from Paul regards having a good think about which direction you plan to go.

I have 2 Roma 240's and my criteria when setting out was to have tanks that mainly catered for fish, the fish I planned on keeping  and how the tanks would fit it with their surroundings.

The main thing for me was tank footprint for the size of fish I keep, i also knew the fish that i wanted liked warmer temperatures around 26 ⁰c and thus i wanted a tank with a lid due to concerns about condensation.
I was also conscious about any light glare that would spill into the living room if I had open top tanks. The last deciding factor in the lid or no lid decision was my 6yr old daughter and the possibility of her deciding to toss a few nicknacks in said tank.

So that's why I ended up with the Roma 240, a tank that gives me everything in terms of fish keeping and can be aquascaped but, and its a big but, is a pain in the blahblahblahblah for all the reasons above.

If and when i do get another tank it will be very much with scaping in mind and the fish will have to take a back seat.

Cheers.


----------



## Trakkajack (30 Jan 2021)

Some really good advice here thank you. Ok. I am now having a rethink and yes I will watch the utube links and phone the guys who I now know will give me sound advice so I can make the best decision. My local shop is fish oriented and from what I can gather old school thinking (nothing wrong with that and obviously lots of experience!) more research to do now so thanks!


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Jan 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> If I knew how to connect an external filter . . .


Once you have the filter and instructions in front of you, it's quite straightforward and you can always ask for help here if you get stuck.


----------



## Karmicnull (30 Jan 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> . At the moment figuring out water changes and how to get the water out then in and not flood the place is keeping me awake at night also how to get the incoming water the right temperature


Yeah that was me last August!  Turns out it's all well explained as Sparkyweasel says above.  The more you do it, the more you get used to it, the less daunting it becomes.   And unless you're running a hot tank (plants in general like cooler tanks) it's usually ok to add water that's at room temperature.  One thing nobody warned me about was that you'll need storage space for all the stuff you get once the bug has bitten.  The opportunities for retail therapy are endless .


----------



## Trakkajack (30 Jan 2021)

Watched the George Farmer water change video. Great thanks! Working my way through the other links - I think a smaller tank then yes ... need it covered though as 3 big hairy dogs that create lots of dust daily!  Off to watch more utube thanks for all your input. Really appreciate it


----------



## alto (30 Jan 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> need it covered though as 3 big hairy dogs that create lots of dust daily!


Yes I’m constantly snagging the Demon Cat’s contributions out of my tanks
Of course when I had a glass lid on the tank, Demon Cat sat atop and went fishing ... those paws and claws and legs can cover quite the distance

At least with just a thin glass edge, it’s more of a balancing challenge and Demon Cat is (somewhat) less agile as an adult ... now he loves stalking the fish from the ground and suddenly leaping at the glass ... I suppose it’s good aerobic exercise for the fish

I suspect your dogs are unlikely to sit on the tanks, so a glass top could be used if you want to go with a rimless tank
(ADA and UNS both manufacture suitable glass lids and clips, though these are sold as accessories - you can likely have glass tops made locally as well; I prefer the ADA clips as they are much cleaner style, glass is slightly recessed into the tank. Most companies manufacture the glass lids so there is room for filter accessories BUT I do have some 30C glass tops that prevent any tank access (can’t imagine what the company was intending))



Horizon Aquatics isn’t too far from you, likely well worth the drive and visit (call and discuss your goals and they’ll book you an appropriate time slot)








						Horizon Aquatics
					

Aquascaping store in the UK. Quality plants for aquariums and freshwater shrimps available to buy online




					www.horizonaquatics.co.uk
				



Their online shop should give you an idea of what they carry, though often shops have additional items in store that don’t make it to the online list

George Farmer has a couple videos
(note GF isn’t the best at including links to associated videos or plants used in his scapes  though sometimes this information will be pinned in the first Comment)






Geordie Scaper does some rather nice videos and includes more “low tech” content on his channels


----------



## Trakkajack (31 Jan 2021)

That is very useful to know thank you Alto. I will look at the shop and videos now. My dogs definitely won’t be sitting on the tanks! They are very big so might try and use them as water bowls and I will probably have lots of nose art across the front of it ......


----------



## John q (31 Jan 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> My dogs definitely won’t be sitting on the tanks!



Haha, I have an English bull terrier and he likes to sleep wedged in between the tanks, must be the noise/vibrations of the pump or water that attracts them.


----------



## Paul Kettless (31 Jan 2021)

John q said:


> Haha, I have an English bull terrier and he likes to sleep wedged in between the tanks, must be the noise/vibrations of the pump or water that attracts them.


Oh man, you have my other halfs favourite breed there. She has been plaguing my blahblahblahblah for a couple of years now to get one. Our Jack Russell/Corgi Cross is a grumpy git though and not sure he would fend to well having another dog in the house. We'll that, and they are expensive now. I have seen the price of pups nearly double in the past 3 years we have been looking.


----------



## Trakkajack (31 Jan 2021)

He might like the warmth too?! Lovely breed with great character. My dogs are a bit bigger and hairier again so I hope they don’t take to trying to lie near it!


----------



## dw1305 (31 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


alto said:


> Yes I’m constantly snagging the Demon Cat’s contributions out of my tanks......Demon Cat sat atop and went fishing ... those paws and claws and legs can cover quite the distance


Yes, I had to get<"lids in the end">. We still have "Minnie", and we still have to warn visitors that you need to keep your fingers well away from the "bitey bit".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Trakkajack (1 Feb 2021)

Well I spoke to Horizon this morning. Very helpful thank you. They are emailing me some ideas for set ups and will help me along the way so thank you to you all for your suggestions.


----------



## Trakkajack (1 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Just a word of caution there are some great bricks and mortar shops out there but most are a mine of misinformation.
> Best advice is to talk to one of our sponsors. I'd give Steve @Siege or Dave a ring at Aquarium Gardens.
> You are guaranteed to get the best possible advice, and service
> 
> ...


I have look at at Aquarium Gardens also thank you. Looks a great place. Watched some very good videos. I phoned Horizon as I can actually visit them and see the hard scaping area which I think will benefit me as a newcomer. I have been trying to find Siege in google (is it a fish shop or a brand or the guys name sorry?)


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Feb 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> I have look at at Aquarium Gardens also thank you. Looks a great place. Watched some very good videos. I phoned Horizon as I can actually visit them and see the hard scaping area which I think will benefit me as a newcomer. I have been trying to find Siege in google (is it a fish shop or a brand or the guys name sorry?)


That'll be Steve, he's part of the Aquarium Gardens team. His UKAPS name is Siege


----------



## Trakkajack (1 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> That'll be Steve, he's part of the Aquarium Gardens team. His UKAPS name is Siege


Ah yes ok thanks doh. Makes sense now I have read it again.


----------



## alto (2 Feb 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> My dogs are a bit bigger and hairier again so I hope they don’t take to trying to lie near it!


Photos?


----------



## Trakkajack (2 Feb 2021)

alto said:


> Photos?


My girls (the smaller one is the puppy


----------



## sbishop1488 (2 Feb 2021)

Checkout the Aqua One AquaSys range, these have OptiWhite glass (except on the back pane), open top and slightly cheaper than the Fluval Roma, but you do obviously need to get a light, which is better since you have more choice, perhaps something from Twinstar.  I used to have a Fluval Roma 240 around 10 years ago when it was still tube lighting.  Loved the tank but didn’t like the predrilled outlet and also 50% water changes per week on a tank that size took quite a while with buckets, so be prepared to have a good water removal ‘ refill system prepared.  Having seen the AquaSys in the flesh I was really impressed and was seconds away from buying the 230 but I didn’t have room, gutted lol.


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Feb 2021)

MD Fish tanks you tube Marcs easy way to WC with a mixer tap from sink. Similar to Geordie Scaper.


----------



## Trakkajack (2 Feb 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> MD Fish tanks you tube Marcs easy way to WC with a mixer tap from sink. Similar to Geordie Scaper.


Ok thanks. Will look for the video. I have subscribed to MD, George Farmer and Geordie Scaper at the moment so working my way through all their videos


----------



## Trakkajack (2 Feb 2021)

sbishop1488 said:


> Checkout the Aqua One AquaSys range, these have OptiWhite glass (except on the back pane), open top and slightly cheaper than the Fluval Roma, but you do obviously need to get a light, which is better since you have more choice, perhaps something from Twinstar.  I used to have a Fluval Roma 240 around 10 years ago when it was still tube lighting.  Loved the tank but didn’t like the predrilled outlet and also 50% water changes per week on a tank that size took quite a while with buckets, so be prepared to have a good water removal ‘ refill system prepared.  Having seen the AquaSys in the flesh I was really impressed and was seconds away from buying the 230 but I didn’t have room, gutted lol.


Yes the water changes are worrying me at the moment but I’m sure once I get into the swing of it I will feel more comfortable. I’m having nightmares of flooding the place and the water being too cold .....


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Feb 2021)

Have a look at Green Aqua also plenty of tutorials


----------



## sbishop1488 (2 Feb 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> Yes the water changes are worrying me at the moment but I’m sure once I get into the swing of it I will feel more comfortable. I’m having nightmares of flooding the place and the water being too cold .....


I didn’t have too many problems with spilling but it does take a lot of effort if you just use buckets.  Better off getting a plumbing in to put in a drain pipe which you can attach hose to with pump on end and just pump water out straight down the drain.  Can also get a Thermostatic valve under the sink to set the temp you want and then just attach a hose into a bucket with the pump in add declorinator into the bucket and pump from bucket straight to tank, a lot easier but does require a bit of forethought.


----------



## Trakkajack (2 Feb 2021)

sbishop1488 said:


> I didn’t have too many problems with spilling but it does take a lot of effort if you just use buckets.  Better off getting a plumbing in to put in a drain pipe which you can attach hose to with pump on end and just pump water out straight down the drain.  Can also get a Thermostatic valve under the sink to set the temp you want and then just attach a hose into a bucket with the pump in add declorinator into the bucket and pump from bucket straight to tank, a lot easier but does require a bit of forethought.


Oh that’s interesting thank you. Will investigate


----------



## John q (2 Feb 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> He might like the warmth too?! Lovely breed with great character. My dogs are a bit bigger and hairier again so I hope they don’t take to trying to lie near it!




Great character indeed; I think he's enjoying the night lighting mood..


----------



## alto (2 Feb 2021)

Python No Spill Clean and Fill Gravel Cleaner Water Change System


			Python Products Inc. Videos
		


I’ve had my Python for over 20 years now, I just drain to the garden or toilet rather than using the tap (it’s actually faster as I’ve low water pressure), when I’ve finished the syphon part, I switch over to an Eheim intake tube with strainer to just remove water, and refill through the same 
- you won’t want to use the refill attachment shown in the video if you’ve Aquarium Soil or fine sand ... well I suppose you could as long as the return flow is quite slow

I’ve had to replace the green T occasionally over the years (more my handling I suspect than inbuilt obsolescence) but the (Tygon) tubing used by Python is excellent, no mould etc growth, still very flexible

Of course since bringing home Demon Cat, I’ve learned to v.e.r.y strongly anchor both ends of the Python tubing


 I keep everything in a large basket for convenience (and no one knows it’s aquarium stuff)


----------



## Trakkajack (3 Feb 2021)

alto said:


> Python No Spill Clean and Fill Gravel Cleaner Water Change System
> 
> 
> Python Products Inc. Videos
> ...


I keep seeing the Python being used and it looks good. I wasn’t too sure exactly what it came with and what were extras and adaptations-I saw one video where the guy was in a flat so used the bathroom sink to empty and refil which looked very easy but he had a weird adapter with shut off valves so not sure if it comes with that. Further online looking involved I think for me


----------



## Trakkajack (3 Feb 2021)

John q said:


> Great character indeed; I think he's enjoying the night lighting mood..
> 
> View attachment 161990


Very cute! Just a chilling


----------

